# Any Indian Lake duck/goose hunters ?



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hows it going folks ? Brand new member here, name is Zach Pyles im 22 and from Logan county. Ive pretty much grown up on Indian Lake and was just wondering if there were any other waterfowlers in the area that is as ready for the re-opening of the season this saturday ? Good shooting to ya !


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Zach and welcome to OGF.Most of my hunting is done on Grand lake and the st.marys river.Good luck saturday and post up and let us know how you did.

Bub


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the site Zach. I hunt around central Ohio, Fairfield County mostly. Good luck on Saturday to everyone...sounds like Sunday may a good day to spend time in a Cornfield.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Zack, welcome to ogf.
Gonna have at it all weekend.
I hunt Medina ans surrounding counties for the most part.
Have Deeks will travel.


----------

